# Favorite/Best Paint Markers



## LavaASU (Dec 17, 2014)

So, I think most people have experienced sharpies/ other permanent markers being less that permanent on certain things. Whats your favorite paint marker for stuff you don't want coming off accidentally? I've used uni-paint with good results but they're expensive and hard to find locally (when you need 1 not a case). I've also used the walmart florescent ones which went in a garbage can about 5 minutes after we opened the pack. I've used markal ones which did okay for marking cut lengths and such, but not so great for labeling (hard to write nicely with them).

Does anyone know any chain stores that carry descent ones individually?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 17, 2014)

Let me look at what we use at work tomorrow. They're decent. 

I've bought several Krink brand ones fron Utretcht (Now part of Blick) They're really nice but a tad pricey. The Sharpie brand paint markers aren't bad either.


----------



## rochem (Dec 18, 2014)

Most shops and gigs around here will supply the UniPaint markers, and they're not bad. I will use them whenever the PE wants us to use Blue labeling on cables and fixtures which usually only happens for Broadways and big tours. The UniPaint pens do have the tendency to get pretty bent out of shape in my pocket, and will occasionally leak with hard use. I've lately been buying the Sharpie Paint Pens by the case for my own use. They take longer to get started, but I've never had one blow up on me, the tips don't collapse like other brands, they have a pocket clip, and (most importantly) the cap can fit over the other end of the pen, so no more holding a paint-filled cap in my teeth while atop a ladder. They're definitely more expensive, but I buy them in bulk from Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EBS436/?tag=controlbooth-20) and the benefits far outweigh the extra cost.

Maybe your area of the country is different, but I can find both UniPaint and Sharpie paint pens individually at most stores around here - Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, Target, etc.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 18, 2014)

The ones we have the most of in our supply cabinet are Dykem Brite-Mark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 19, 2014)

I have either used Uni-paint or Pentel. Sharpies do in a pinch.


----------



## LavaASU (Dec 20, 2014)

Well we can now add Hobby Lobby's store brand to the useless for our industry list. I marked some XLR connectors and it wiped right off. The ones I did with uni-paint did fine.


----------



## soundman (Dec 20, 2014)

I have had good luck with Fastenal  Pretty sure I paid a little closer to $12 but maybe that was a sale.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 22, 2014)

Posts concerning regional variations on instrument labeling have been moved here .


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 1, 2015)

We just restocked paint pens, and this time we got the Markal brand. So far, I like them. The green is more opaque than other brands I've used.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 10, 2016)

After extensive real world testing, I'm currently a fan of Markal. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Palmer (Oct 7, 2016)

While not a paint pen, I have been using silver sharpies for years. Works for many applications. On gaffer's tape, the ink will last a long time. I did a test on a piece of gaff and left in the sun. A couple of years later, it was still legible.


----------

